# Riccia and Java moss carpets. Step-by-Step guide



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I just stumbled across this tutorial and thought others might be interested:

*Riccia and Java moss carpets. Step-by-Step guide*

You might have to register to view the article.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That's awesome! I've tried this technique in the past and I guess I didn't tie enough string or I didn't tie it tight enough. 

There needs to be a different step 1 for me I'm thinkin'

Step 1 Find someone else to do it for Kat as she is hopeless at this!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

great article, thanks!! I'm tempted to try this with java moss (I've had riccia before but it shrivels up hopelessly under my crap lighting). Soooo...anyone know where I can get some javamoss?


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Tabatha,

here's my first attempt. Consider these the before pictures.


----------



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

pretty cool

I tried doing this with one of the skeleton decor in my tank lol
placed a bunch of java moss in it, wrapped it around with string

i'll post up some pics later

after results are gonna take awhiel
i'm runnin low light, w/ no CO2


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

nice article! I would try the java moss bit if i had any ground space to work with lol!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I am going to give it a whirl with some flame moss. Cross fingers for me!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I am going to give it a whirl with some flame moss. Cross fingers for me!


*Crosses Fingers*
*Does a Moss jig*


----------

